# TransCare or SeniorCare? (NYC Area)



## L2theA36 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys, first time poster here. So i got my certification this August and applied for both companies. They interviewed me on the same week and thankfully, both companies offered me the job. Both offered full-time in transport with the same pay for someone w/ no experience. Looking at other factors like convenience, i would have to go through tolls going to SeniorCare's base at the Bronx. Transcare on the other hand, is located in Brooklyn but it can still be difficult to find parking as well.

I was just looking for some input on both companies to help with my decision. Both companies start orientation on the same exact week.


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 29, 2013)

L2theA36 said:


> Hey guys, first time poster here. So i got my certification this August and applied for both companies. They interviewed me on the same week and thankfully, both companies offered me the job. Both offered full-time in transport with the same pay for someone w/ no experience. Looking at other factors like convenience, i would have to go through tolls going to SeniorCare's base at the Bronx. Transcare on the other hand, is located in Brooklyn but it can still be difficult to find parking as well.
> 
> I was just looking for some input on both companies to help with my decision. Both companies start orientation on the same exact week.




Seniorcare has three bases, the main one in the Bronx, one in Brooklyn by the 3 train (NEW LOTS) and one in Long Island (which is new).

Parking by the Seniorcare base in BK is easy, as there are no people living there, just ware houses. Seniorcare is a great company,They just gave out gift cards to employees for thanksgiving, you have the option to pick up extra tours, and for a lot of them overtime is approved, they have parties, a great company overall


----------



## L2theA36 (Nov 29, 2013)

lukgiel said:


> Seniorcare has three bases, the main one in the Bronx, one in Brooklyn by the 3 train (NEW LOTS) and one in Long Island (which is new).
> 
> Parking by the Seniorcare base in BK is easy, as there are no people living there, just ware houses. Seniorcare is a great company,They just gave out gift cards to employees for thanksgiving, you have the option to pick up extra tours, and for a lot of them overtime is approved, they have parties, a great company overall



I was hired for the Bronx base.


----------



## lukgiel (Nov 29, 2013)

L2theA36 said:


> I was hired for the Bronx base.



So was I, request the Bk base, speak to HR,  and tell them your situation. They'll either switch you right away or in a month or so


----------



## RuthlessSTi (Dec 21, 2013)

Did you ever decide which company you were going to work for, I got a conditional employment offer from senior care but i also am employed with another private company. I'm trying to decide whether I should one or the other or try to do both as I know doing both is frowned upon.


----------



## L2theA36 (Dec 22, 2013)

RuthlessSTi said:


> Did you ever decide which company you were going to work for, I got a conditional employment offer from senior care but i also am employed with another private company. I'm trying to decide whether I should one or the other or try to do both as I know doing both is frowned upon.



Yupp! I chose Senior Care. I'm currently based in Brooklyn. They're great with scheduling, they try their best to accommodate your needs. So far so good…I'm trying different shifts around different tours to get a feel feel for it. 

Are you starting orientation the first week of January? I have a bunch of friends going through orientation that same week.


----------



## RuthlessSTi (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah I am starting orientation the first week of January, my only problem is that they changed over there system and I am having a hardtime signing the Conditional offer of employment and the physical authorization form. I have to keep calling the Human Resources department.


----------



## L2theA36 (Dec 22, 2013)

RuthlessSTi said:


> Yeah I am starting orientation the first week of January, my only problem is that they changed over there system and I am having a hardtime signing the Conditional offer of employment and the physical authorization form. I have to keep calling the Human Resources department.



yeah they changed it the week you guys had your interviews i don't think they know it affected it. What you should do is go to the log in screen and just rest your password…you should get thru.


----------



## RuthlessSTi (Dec 22, 2013)

I tried that too and it still doesn't work, I am just going to call the Human Resources department to work thru each step of the process until its complete.


----------



## Aaliyah (Apr 29, 2017)

Approximately how much are medics making at senior care?


----------

